# Where oh where had Annie Gone?



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Annie, is always right next to me, so the other night when I couldn't find her right away I was concerned and, then I found her. 

I had noticed earlier that she was scratching some blankets and pushing a bed around but didn't realize that there was a method to her madness. I couldn't believe where I found the little twerp. 

I had been trying to clean up so was just piling the puppy stuff in one corner of the den and put an old bed on top of the toy box. Annie, had pushed a bed towards the car seat which was next to the toy box and made her way up. lol So not like her! And, then, of course "monkey see, monkey do" Sophie took her turn: Wish I could put captions before each picture! Thanks for looking. 

Linda


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Don't you just want to know what's going through their minds when they do stuff like this?!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Awww - so precious, though sneaky. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I always freak out when I can't find Tyler and then I find him in some obscure spot all warm and cuddly.:wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

They are soo smart and funny at the same time. 
Malts are just great!! The girls look very sweet.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

lol, Annie's just participating in the creative process :innocent:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: smart girls:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

What a smart resourceful girl Annie is. She knows a good nest when she see's one. She looks precious perched in her high bed.:wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

lol- what a clever little cutie!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

What a smartie pants little Annie is! I just love her determination!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

so cute , these malts are soo smart.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She is such a cutie and quite smart!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Very cute -- but I, too, would like to know what they're thinking. LOL


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I know what they were thinking!.....mom put their favorite bed on top of the heap, and what else could they do...then climb up to get in it!!! 

I love seeing piles of dog stuff in other peoples homes...makes me feel more "normal" :blush:

I like that pink car seat!! Is it an "outlook"??


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh, I love it! She's so clever and creative


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

What a clever girl she is! Wow...


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

that is so cute, love it!!!:wub::wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Soooo much thought process to their little madness!! So glad you found her......Rain will always come running when I call her but Miss CeeCee would not answer you for anything. Different personalities.....love them bothl!!!! I know you do your little Miss Independent~~~


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG! That is hysterical!!! What a smart little girl!!!!


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

Adorable!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: Very clever girl!!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

The A Team said:


> I know what they were thinking!.....mom put their favorite bed on top of the heap, and what else could they do...then climb up to get in it!!!
> 
> I love seeing piles of dog stuff in other peoples homes...makes me feel more "normal" :blush:
> 
> I like that pink car seat!! Is it an "outlook"??


Oh, Pat! That wasn't even half of it. lol They have stuff in every closet and dresser in the house and they have very few clothes!!! lol

Yes, the car seat is an Outlook and I love it - it's held up great! I got it when we only had Sophie and when Annie came along I would stuff them both in until we had to evacuate for a hurricane and they were not happy all crammed up together for hours in the truck! So, then I bought big double Outlook and they have tons of room - it's like having a sofa in the back sea! LOL I consideration of my hubby though I went with the neutral beige color since it's so big and people really notice it! 

I have a Toyota 4-runner and can fit them in the carseat plus one human in the back seat - a small human. But I hope we don't have to evacuate again, because everyone else will need to take their own cars!! ROFL Oh, the microsuede is just the best!

Linda


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Too cute! Love it :thumbsup:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

They are so clever sometimes when they want something. I find Izzy doing crazy things like that too sometimes.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Loved the pictures! Adorable!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LOOOOOOL I love that smart Annie  so much

hugs
Kat


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:smrofl: they do something funny everyday don't they? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

LOL! That is something London would do. Annie is such a smart girl...and gets what she wants!


----------

